# Showing Question - Best Age



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all

As I have seen covered in many articles/threads anything in U8 seems to do best when nearing the limit with say 7 weeks being around ideal but sone doing well from a touch younger.

However other than being other 8 weeks, at what age do you think is the lowest they should go into an adult class, what age does your variety do best and when are they truly over the hill showing wise?

Im curious of this in all varieties.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It's more to do with size and condition than age really. If you have an older mouse who still looks smashing he can still do well, where as if you put a 9 week old in it may be noticeably smaller than the other adults entered which may hold it back if it's a typey variety but if it's good it should still have a good chance of winning.

I aim for a few days under 8 weeks for a show, then by time the next show comes that baby will me well over 8 weeks as shows arnt that close. I took a 5 week old to the last show she was smaller then the other u8 but he managed a second out of 4 as the judge said he had a nice belly.

Other than under or over 8 weeks the judge doesn't know the age of the mice entered, they could properly have a guess but wouldn't know for sure. So if a u8 looked too big or and adult too small they may think there in the wrong class . Like I did in the last one when I mixed the labels up and put my 5 week one in the adult class and an adult in the u8 lol.

So if it's in good condition and looks like it's the right size for the class then it has a chance of winning.

I show bucks and I'll show them untill there sons beat them, or they lose condition or the colour fads.


----------

